# I libri che ...



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!

A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!

Quali sono i libri che non siete mai riusciti a portare a termine? O magari quelli che vi hanno fatto proprio schifo! 

Lascio la mia triade del terrore, i 3 che MAI concluso!

1) Il Signore delle Mosche
2) Il Maestro e Margherita
3) Tutti i Racconti di Asimov

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 2) Il Maestro e Margherita
> :mrgreen:


:up:indigeribile


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

delitto e castigo, ammetto:singleeye:!


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> L.A. Confidential



davvero? a me è piaciuto, e anche il film!

ciao cara:smile:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> davvero? a me è piaciuto, e anche il film!
> 
> ciao cara:smile:


ciao bellezza,
a me nessuno dei due. e il libro pesantissimo


ah... ora che ci penso anche "misery non deve morire" è rimasto li a prendere polvere


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bellezza,
> a me nessuno dei due. e il libro pesantissimo
> 
> 
> ah... ora che ci penso anche "misery non deve morire" è rimasto li a prendere polvere


forse perchè Ellroy mette un sacco di personaggi, che tra l'altro spesso ricompaiono negli altri suoi libri, che io avevo letto e quindi riuscivo a seguire...è l'unico suo che hai provato a leggere?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bellezza,
> a me nessuno dei due. e il libro pesantissimo
> 
> 
> ah... ora che ci penso anche "*misery non deve morire*" è rimasto li a prendere polvere


io me lo sono divorato. piu e piu volte.....


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse perchè Ellroy mette un sacco di personaggi, che tra l'altro spesso ricompaiono negli altri suoi libri, che io avevo letto e quindi riuscivo a seguire...è l'unico suo che hai provato a leggere?



si, ci ho messo la croce sopra


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io me lo sono divorato. piu e piu volte.....


E' piaciuto molto anche a me...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io me lo sono divorato. piu e piu volte.....


una palla infinita, per me


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastico


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> View attachment 8332
> 
> Fantastico


Si parlava di quelli che fanno schifo...:mrgreen:
Fantastico è per modo di dire o è fantastico sul serio? Io non lo conosco...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si parlava di quelli che fanno schifo...:mrgreen:
> Fantastico è per modo di dire o è fantastico sul serio? Io non lo conosco...


Fa schifo ma non perché è schifo. E' scritto in modo perfetto, ma i personaggi sono la feccia dell'umanità. Non sono riuscito a terminarlo mai, perché verso la fine subentrano fattori poco digeribili. Per me è troppo vero per essere fantasy. Ma leggendolo con una certa superficialità potrebbe sembrare divertentissimo.

Lo consiglio a tutti perché porta il lettore di qualunque fascia sociale ai suoi limiti. La lettura è un'esperienza quasi mistica.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fa schifo ma non perché è schifo. E' scritto in modo perfetto, ma i personaggi sono la feccia dell'umanità. Non sono riuscito a terminarlo mai, perché verso la fine subentrano fattori poco digeribili. Per me è troppo vero per essere fantasy. Ma leggendolo con una certa superficialità potrebbe sembrare divertentissimo.
> 
> Lo consiglio a tutti perché porta il lettore di qualunque fascia sociale ai suoi limiti. La lettura è un'esperienza quasi mistica.


Sì, ma adesso m'è venuta la curiosità!
Sto thread serve a far passare la voglia!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse perchè Ellroy mette un sacco di personaggi, che tra l'altro spesso ricompaiono negli altri suoi libri, che io avevo letto e quindi riuscivo a seguire...è l'unico suo che hai provato a leggere?



Quella seduta accanto a me sta leggendo the black dahlia di ellroy. Sembra presa...fa pure le smorfie ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

L'Ulisse di Joyce.... :unhappy:

Uh, e anche Miller... il suo Tropico del Cancro è stato talmente ostico che dopo aver riletto le prime pagine una decina di volte, ho abbandonato....

Cmq, lasciare un libro a mezzo è un diritto dei lettori


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'Ulisse di Joyce.... :unhappy:
> 
> Uh, e anche Miller... il suo Tropico del Cancro è stato talmente ostico che dopo aver riletto le prime pagine una decina di volte, ho abbandonato....
> 
> Cmq, lasciare un libro a mezzo è un diritto dei lettori


Non sta tocarme Miller,
In tropico del Cancro c'è la lettera a Tania...

Che per me è la più bella, profonda, grandiosa, espressiva ecc..ecc.ecc...
Lettera d'amore che mai sia stata scritta...

Io ne ho fatte parecchie parafrasi sortendo effetti micidiali sulle donne....

Vai a leggerti la lettera a Tania...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta tocarme Miller,
> In tropico del Cancro c'è la lettera a Tania...
> 
> Che per me è la più bella, profonda, grandiosa, espressiva ecc..ecc.ecc...
> ...



Chi ti tocca nulla.
Non sono riuscita a leggerlo, tutto qui.

Postami la lettera, e la leggo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi ti tocca nulla.
> Non sono riuscita a leggerlo, tutto qui.
> 
> Postami la lettera, e la leggo.


Te la mando per mail...


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> L.A. Confidential


Bello ma preferisco Black Dalia e la trilogia di Loyid Hopkins ....:smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

la bibbia


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse perchè Ellroy mette un sacco di personaggi, che tra l'altro spesso ricompaiono negli altri suoi libri, che io avevo letto e quindi riuscivo a seguire...è l'unico suo che hai provato a leggere?


Se non hai letto la trilogia del sergente Hopkins fallo: eccellente. Anche il film anni 80 con James Woods: Blood on the Moon. Merita se lo trovi.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se non hai letto la trilogia del sergente Hopkins fallo: eccellente. Anche il film anni 80 con James Woods: Blood on the Moon. Merita se lo trovi.


ho letto quasi tutto di Ellroy, stranamente lo trovavo rilassante:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

*IL* libro da avere in ogni casa!
*IL* libro immancabile! *IL *libro che vi farà guardare agli altri utenti di Tradi come non li avete mai guardati! 

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...apitolo-zero?p=1305817&viewfull=1#post1305817


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho letto quasi tutto di Ellroy, stranamente lo trovavo rilassante:singleeye:


Io lo amo sino a un certo punto: dall'autobiografia in poi lo trovo ripetitivo.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *IL* libro da avere in ogni casa!
> *IL* libro immancabile! *IL *libro che vi farà guardare agli altri utenti di Tradi come non li avete mai guardati!
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...apitolo-zero?p=1305817&viewfull=1#post1305817


Me ne firmate una copia ?:mrgreen::up:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Il pendolo di Foucault. Eco generalmente mi piace, ma l'ho trovato indigeribile.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il pendolo di Foucault. Eco generalmente mi piace, ma l'ho trovato indigeribile.



Per me invece libro superbo.... che nondimeno in effetti si gioverebbe di un buon taglio


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Per me invece libro superbo*.... che nondimeno in effetti si gioverebbe di un buon taglio


immagino, me l'hanno detto diverse persone... è davvero raro che non riesca a finire un libro, diventa quasi una questione di puntiglio... ma lì mi sono arreso :sonar:
Ho letto da poco Il cimitero di Praga e mi è piaciuto assai... non al livello della Rosa, ma davvero bello.


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il pendolo di Foucault. Eco generalmente mi piace, ma l'ho trovato indigeribile.





Nobody ha detto:


> immagino, me l'hanno detto diverse persone... è davvero raro che non riesca a finire un libro, diventa quasi una questione di puntiglio... ma lì mi sono arreso :sonar:
> Ho letto da poco Il cimitero di Praga e mi è piaciuto assai... non al livello della Rosa, ma davvero bello.


"Il Pendolo di Foucault" l'ho letto due volte, bellissimo e coinvolgente, mentre "Il cimitero di Praga" non sono riuscita a finirlo, mi ha annoiata, mi è sembrato che Eco si arrampicasse un po' sugli specchi per tirarla per le lunghe; "Il nome della Rosa" non mi ricordo quante volte l'ho riletto, forse quattro o cinque...

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Il Pendolo di Foucault" l'ho letto due volte, bellissimo e coinvolgente, mentre "Il cimitero di Praga" non sono riuscita a finirlo, mi ha annoiata, *mi è sembrato che Eco si arrampicasse un po' sugli specchi per tirarla per le lunghe*; "Il nome della Rosa" non mi ricordo quante volte l'ho riletto, forse quattro o cinque...
> 
> :smile:


immagina che ho avuto la stessa sensazione col pendolo... come sempre, tutto è relativo :smile: Il nome della Rosa è senza alcun dubbio il suo capolavoro, anche se Eco per me è sempre stato un pochino sopravvalutato come romanziere.


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagino, me l'hanno detto diverse persone... *è davvero raro che non riesca a finire un libro, diventa quasi una questione di puntiglio...* ma lì mi sono arreso :sonar:
> Ho letto da poco Il cimitero di Praga e mi è piaciuto assai... non al livello della Rosa, ma davvero bello.


Sono uguale...a parte il fatto che ho sempre letto molto, quelli che ho indicato sono gli unici che non ho finito...
Uno che ho finito a forza e per puntiglio è stato:

_Oceano Mare di Baricco

Straconsigliato mi sono dovuta sforzare da morire per terminarlo...dopo quello ho deciso che non avrei mai più letto nulla di Baricco. Mi spiace, ha uno stile che mi fa venire il nervoso...non ce la posso fare!


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagina che ho avuto la stessa sensazione col pendolo... come sempre, *tutto è relativo* :smile: Il nome della Rosa è senza alcun dubbio il suo capolavoro, anche se Eco per me è sempre stato un pochino sopravvalutato come romanziere.


Sì. Tra l'altro dipende anche dall'età in cui si leggono certi libri.

Eco è sicuramente un grande saggista e uno scrittore che sa usare molto bene la parola. "Il diario minimo" è veramente molto interessante da leggere, come è stupenda la sua traduzione de "Gli esercizi di stile" di Queneau.


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono uguale...a parte il fatto che ho sempre letto molto, quelli che ho indicato sono gli unici che non ho finito...
> Uno che ho finito a forza e per puntiglio è stato:
> 
> _Oceano Mare di Baricco
> ...


Non sopporto Baricco! 
L'unica cosa che sono riuscita a mandare giù, ma piluccando qua e là, è quel libro di recensioni di altri libri, ora mi sfugge il titolo e non mi va di cercare...

Quello di dover finire per forza un libro iniziato, credo sia un retaggio che ci viene dai condizionamenti scolastici. Sono anni che ho smesso d'impuntarmi, non ne potevo più, provavo dolore fisico a leggere per forza qualcosa che non mi piaceva.
Non finire un libro è uno dei sacrosanti diritti del lettore.

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono uguale...a parte il fatto che ho sempre letto molto, quelli che ho indicato sono gli unici che non ho finito...
> Uno che ho finito a forza e per puntiglio è stato:
> 
> _Oceano Mare di Baricco
> ...


stessa cosa, non lo sopporto... oltretutto non è solo lo stile che non mi piace, pure i contenuti mi dicono poco.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì. Tra l'altro dipende anche dall'età in cui si leggono certi libri.
> 
> Eco è sicuramente un grande saggista e uno scrittore che sa usare molto bene la parola. "Il diario minimo" è veramente molto interessante da leggere, come è stupenda la sua traduzione de "Gli esercizi di stile" di Queneau.


Vero, Il diario minimo è simpaticissimo e originale... uno suo su cui mi sono ingolfato è L'isola del giorno prima. 
Comunque hai ragione, dipende molto dall'età e soprattutto dal momento in cui affronti una data lettura. Ma vale anche coi film...


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> stessa cosa, non lo sopporto... oltretutto non è solo lo stile che non mi piace, pure i contenuti mi dicono poco.


Sui contenuti non mi esprimo perchè avendo letto solo un libro non posso farlo, ma quello mi è bastato...e me lo decantavano come capolavoro assoluto...:incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sui contenuti non mi esprimo perchè avendo letto solo un libro non posso farlo, ma quello mi è bastato...*e me lo decantavano come capolavoro assoluto*...:incazzato:


immagino... Baricco è trendy, poi c'è anche da dire che visto il panorama in cui pascolano gli autori nostrani, basta un buon ronzino per distinguersi dagli asini :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sopporto Baricco!
> L'unica cosa che sono riuscita a mandare giù, ma piluccando qua e là, è quel libro di recensioni di altri libri, ora mi sfugge il titolo e non mi va di cercare...
> 
> Quello di dover finire per forza un libro iniziato, credo sia un retaggio che ci viene dai condizionamenti scolastici. Sono anni che ho smesso d'impuntarmi, non ne potevo più, provavo dolore fisico a leggere per forza qualcosa che non mi piaceva.
> ...


Sarà un retaggio scolastico ed è probabile...ma possono capitare quei libri che poi hanno una svolta che te li fa apprezzare oppure che cominciano lenti e pian piano il ritmo aumenta e riesce a coinvolgerti...
Ecco perchè cerco sempre di portare a termine il tutto...

Un libro molto faticoso è stato Justine di De Sade, sia per gli argomenti che possono essere abbastanza "fastidiosi", sia per lo stile usato...ma non ricordo un finale più bello!! 
Questo è un caso di libro che ho pensato di abbandonare in alcuni momenti, ma son contenta di non averlo fatto!


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagino... Baricco è trendy, poi c'è anche da dire che visto il panorama in cui pascolano gli autori nostrani, basta un buon ronzino per distinguersi dagli asini :mrgreen:


:rotfl:

Sempre fiera di non seguire la massa se quello vuol dire essere trendy! Bleah!


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, Il diario minimo è simpaticissimo e originale... uno suo su cui mi sono ingolfato è L'isola del giorno prima.
> Comunque hai ragione, dipende molto dall'età e soprattutto dal momento in cui affronti una data lettura. Ma vale anche coi film...


"L'isola del giorno prima" è stato difficile, ma mi aveva comunque presa e sono arrivata indenne fino alla fine, contenta di averlo letto.

Vale anche per i film, sì.

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Sempre fiera di non seguire la massa se quello vuol dire essere trendy! Bleah!


la massa però di solito non è trendy... trendy è lo pseudo intellettuale snob, quasi sempre tendente al rosso (sempre più scolorito) che poi fondamentalmente è pure peggio della massa


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà un retaggio scolastico ed è probabile...ma possono capitare quei libri che poi hanno una svolta che te li fa apprezzare oppure che cominciano lenti e pian piano il ritmo aumenta e riesce a coinvolgerti...
> Ecco perchè cerco sempre di portare a termine il tutto...
> 
> Un libro molto faticoso è stato Justine di De Sade, sia per gli argomenti che possono essere abbastanza "fastidiosi", sia per lo stile usato...ma non ricordo un finale più bello!!
> Questo è un caso di libro che ho pensato di abbandonare in alcuni momenti, ma son contenta di non averlo fatto!


Naturalmente ci sono autori e autori e poi, comunque, è una questione di pancia: come dicevo su "L'isola del giorno prima" ci ho penato, ma c'era qualcosa che mi spingeva ad andare avanti, che mi attraeva a livello istintuale, volevo finirlo anche se facevo fatica.
Altri no, altri non avevo assolutamente nessuna voglia di vedere se c'era una svolta: chiusi e gettati dalla finestra.

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> "L'isola del giorno prima" è stato difficile, ma mi aveva comunque presa e sono arrivata indenne fino alla fine, contenta di averlo letto.
> 
> Vale anche per i film, sì.
> 
> :smile:


si, sono d'accordo, valeva la pena leggerlo


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la massa però di solito non è trendy... trendy è lo pseudo intellettuale snob, quasi sempre tendente al rosso (sempre più scolorito) che poi fondamentalmente è pure peggio della massa


La massa vuol sempre essere trendy però! Si vede che si rincorrono...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La massa vuol sempre essere trendy però! Si vede che si rincorrono...


vero, è un suo desiderio... fortunatamente per lei, quasi mai ci riesce


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Naturalmente ci sono autori e autori e poi, comunque, è una questione di pancia: come dicevo su "L'isola del giorno prima" ci ho penato, ma c'era qualcosa che mi spingeva ad andare avanti, che mi attraeva a livello istintuale, volevo finirlo anche se facevo fatica.
> Altri no, altri non avevo assolutamente nessuna voglia di vedere se c'era una svolta: chiusi e gettati dalla finestra.
> 
> :smile:


Bisogna seguire l'istinto anche in questo quindi...:smile:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la massa però di solito non è trendy... trendy è *lo pseudo intellettuale snob*, quasi sempre tendente al rosso (sempre più scolorito) che poi fondamentalmente è pure peggio della massa


Aborro!
Come i nuovi poeti trentenni tutti con la barba! :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna seguire l'istinto anche in questo quindi...:smile:


L'istinto può essere un buon consigliere in molti campi...


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aborro!
> Come i nuovi poeti trentenni tutti con la barba! :singleeye:


Fa chic!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aborro!
> Come i nuovi poeti trentenni tutti con la barba! :singleeye:


ahahahahahah... beh negli anni '70 giacca con le toppe ai gomiti e dolcevita scuro


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'istinto può essere un buon consigliere in molti campi...


in quasi tutti... ragionare bene su un dilemma è doveroso, poi seguire l'istinto...


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fa chic!!!


Che barba, che noia! :mrgreen:



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah... beh negli anni '70 giacca con le toppe ai gomiti e dolcevita scuro


Non c'è peggior conformista di un anticonformista :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in quasi tutti... ragionare bene su un dilemma è doveroso, poi seguire l'istinto...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che barba, che noia! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Non c'è peggior conformista di un anticonformista :mrgreen:


eh si... il problema è che "anti" non viene percepito dal cervello, come tutte le negazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si... il problema è che "anti" non viene percepito dal cervello, come tutte le negazioni :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo sapeva bene dio quando ci ha detto di non mangiare le mele... poi ha contato fino a tre (di solito si conta almeno fino a dieci, ma lui preferisce il tre), si è voltato e ha fatto tana libera tutti! Il "non" viene subito cancellato


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo sapeva bene dio quando ci ha detto di non mangiare le mele... poi ha contato fino a tre (di solito si conta almeno fino a dieci, ma lui preferisce il tre), si è voltato e ha fatto tana libera tutti! Il "non" viene subito cancellato


quindi neanche lui sapeva cosa faceva :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> quindi neanche lui sapeva cosa faceva :mrgreen:


lo sapeva fin troppo bene, probabilmente gli serviva l'appartamento per il figlio e ci voleva sfrattare


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo sapeva fin troppo bene, probabilmente gli serviva l'appartamento per il figlio e ci voleva sfrattare


Capisco... Paradiso che vai, nepotismo che trovi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco... Paradiso che vai, nepotismo che trovi...


ci ha fatti a sua immagine e somiglianza... il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci ha fatti a sua immagine e somiglianza... il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie per le risate.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Grazie per le risate.


a te per la conversazione


----------



## tullio (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah... beh negli anni '70 giacca con le toppe ai gomiti e dolcevita scuro


iange:*piango*... io con la giacca e le toppe e il dolcevita scuro ci vado ancora in giro .... mmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *piango ancora* iange:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> iange:*piango*... io con la giacca e le toppe e il dolcevita scuro ci vado ancora in giro .... mmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *piango ancora* iange:


ahahahah ma ora è neutro, non è più la divisa dell'intellettuale di sinistra...:smile: Allora era come il loden e i rayban per i fasci acculturati, magari col libro di Evola sotto al braccio!


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagino... Baricco è trendy, poi c'è anche da dire che visto il panorama in cui pascolano gli autori nostrani, basta un buon ronzino per distinguersi dagli asini :mrgreen:


E' anche tanto questione di promozione e casa editrice. Ci sono buoni scrittori. Ma non se li caga nessuno.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' anche tanto questione di promozione e casa editrice. Ci sono buoni scrittori. Ma non se li caga nessuno.


Promozione se ne fa poca, c'è crisi, si va sul sicuro. Io non sopporto De Silva, avevo letto 'Mancarsi' e mi era piaciuto. Il resto... E Carofiglio quando fa lo scrittore 'alto'.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Promozione se ne fa poca, c'è crisi, si va sul sicuro. Io non sopporto De Silva, avevo letto 'Mancarsi' e mi era piaciuto. Il resto... E Carofiglio quando fa lo scrittore 'alto'.


Io detesto quello dei numeri primi. Guarda, neanche mi va di cercare in rete come si chiama.:singleeye:


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io detesto quello dei numeri primi. Guarda, neanche mi va di cercare in rete come si chiama.:singleeye:


Paolo Giordano. A me il libro era piaciuto. A differenza del film, salvo però la scena finale.


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io detesto quello dei *numeri primi*. Guarda, neanche mi va di cercare in rete come si chiama.:singleeye:


Quel libro è stato una pura operazione commerciale: è palese che è scritto da due persone diverse e che è stato allungato il brodo della prima parte, che era il racconto iniziale (scuola Holden, ho detto tutto).


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quel libro è stato una pura operazione commerciale: è palese che è scritto da due persone diverse e che è stato allungato il brodo della prima parte, che era il racconto iniziale (scuola Holden, ho detto tutto).


Non è così. Era un esordiente, il libro ha venduto perchè al pubblico è piaciuto. Poi *tutti* i libri vengono editati. Ma non riscritti.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' anche tanto questione di promozione e casa editrice. Ci sono buoni scrittori. Ma non se li caga nessuno.


si, è vero... un ottimo scrittore di noir che ho scoperto da poco è Pandiani. "Les Italiens" è davvero un ottimo romanzo.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così. Era un esordiente, il libro ha venduto perchè al pubblico è piaciuto. Poi *tutti* i libri vengono editati. Ma non riscritti.


Ha venduto perchè ha vinto lo Strega...

Non ho detto che è stato riscritto, ma che è stato allungato.

E, fidati, molti libri vengono ri-scritti... eccome...


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, è vero... un ottimo scrittore di noir che ho scoperto da poco è Pandiani. "Les Italiens" è davvero un ottimo romanzo.


Se ti piace il noir italiano, potrebbe piacerti una coppia di scrittori: Lanteri-Luini. Il loro "Bruja", ambientato in Liguria e il precedente "Non tornare a Mameson", ambientato nelle Alpi Marittime.
L'ultimo, "La cappella dei penitenti grigi" è, invece, ambientato in Francia.
Io non amo il genere, ma loro li leggo volentieri.

Buongiorno.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se ti piace il noir italiano, potrebbe piacerti una coppia di scrittori: Lanteri-Luini. Il loro "Bruja", ambientato in Liguria e il precedente "Non tornare a Mameson", ambientato nelle Alpi Marittime.
> L'ultimo, "La cappella dei penitenti grigi" è, invece, ambientato in Francia.
> Io non amo il genere, ma loro li leggo volentieri.
> 
> Buongiorno.


Buongiorno a te  annotati, grazie! Si, mi piace il noir italiano e non solo. Un grande scrittore americano che amo è Elmore Leonard, ha scritto veri capolavori noir.
Il noir d'autore mi piace parecchio, ma è difficile trovare trame originali e stili di scrittura adeguati... non ho un genere preferito, nè nella lettura nè al cinema. Se ne vale la pena, leggo o vedo qualunque genere.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te  annotati, grazie! Si, mi piace il noir italiano e non solo. Un grande scrittore americano che amo è Elmore Leonard, ha scritto veri capolavori noir.
> Il noir d'autore mi piace parecchio, ma è difficile trovare trame originali e stili di scrittura adeguati... non ho un genere preferito, nè nella lettura nè al cinema. Se ne vale la pena, leggo o vedo qualunque genere.


Il noir racchiude comunque stili e storie alquanto diversi... In quello italiano vengono inseriti scrittori come Genna e Carofiglio che sono molto diversi tra loro e tutti e due altrettanto validi.
Non essendo una cultrice, Leonard non lo conosco. In genere pilucco qua e là: a suo tempo mi travolse la trilogia di Larsson o altri scrittori nord europei tipo Peter Hoeg, "Il senso di Smilla per la neve" è stato bello.
Uno abbastanza cruento è stato "2666" di Bolano, molto diverso per stile dai nord europei, ma altrettanto coinvolgente.

Ultimamente, quasi non riesco più a leggere romanzi: saggi e poesia e poi mi sto cimentando lentamente ne "L'Ulisse" di Joyce... non avevo mai avuto il coraggio di affrontarlo prima...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il noir racchiude comunque stili e storie alquanto diversi... In quello italiano vengono inseriti scrittori come Genna e Carofiglio che sono molto diversi tra loro e tutti e due altrettanto validi.
> Non essendo una cultrice, Leonard non lo conosco. In genere pilucco qua e là: a suo tempo mi travolse la trilogia di Larsson o altri scrittori nord europei tipo* Peter Hoeg, "Il senso di Smilla per la neve"* è stato bello.
> Uno abbastanza cruento è stato "2666" di Bolano, molto diverso per stile dai nord europei, ma altrettanto coinvolgente.
> 
> Ultimamente, quasi non riesco più a leggere romanzi: saggi e poesia e poi mi sto cimentando lentamente ne "L'Ulisse" di Joyce... non avevo mai avuto il coraggio di affrontarlo prima...


molto bello, vero. L'Ulisse non l'ho mai letto, mi riprometto sempre di farlo e poi per un motivo o per l'altro rinuncio... sicuramente ne varrebbe la pena :smile:
Che cosa leggi di saggi e poesia?


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> molto bello, vero. L'Ulisse non l'ho mai letto, mi riprometto sempre di farlo e poi per un motivo o per l'altro rinuncio... sicuramente ne varrebbe la pena :smile:
> Che cosa leggi di saggi e poesia?


L'Ulisse è una bella gatta da pelare: sono due, forse anche tre libri in uno, perché conviene leggersi tutte le note e le introduzioni ai capitoli, altrimenti non ci capisci proprio niente. C'è questa nuova traduzione, con delle note veramente molto accurate e affatto noiose come certe annotazioni possono essere. E' a cura di Enrico Terrinoni e Carlo Bigazzi.
E' uscita anche un'altra traduzione di Celati a cui è legato un aneddoto divertente: pare ci abbia messo tanti anni a fare questa traduzione e, una volta finita, ha perso il computer con tutto dentro e non aveva fatto una copia di backup (molto male!); ha ricostruito tutto, ma ne è uscito fuori molto provato!  

Saggi: storia, psicologia, sociologia.
Poesia: spazio abbastanza, ma soprattutto contemporanei; le mie poetesse preferite sono Amelia Rosselli e Wisława Szymborska, mi piace molto anche Carver, ma non i poeti della beat-generation; anche E.E. Cummings e Ted Hughes che mi prende a livello viscerale...

:smile:


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'Ulisse è una bella gatta da pelare: sono due, forse anche tre libri in uno, perché conviene leggersi tutte le note e le introduzioni ai capitoli, altrimenti non ci capisci proprio niente. C'è questa nuova traduzione, con delle note veramente molto accurate e affatto noiose come certe annotazioni possono essere. E' a cura di Enrico Terrinoni e Carlo Bigazzi.
> *E' uscita anche un'altra traduzione di Celati a cui è legato un aneddoto divertente: pare ci abbia messo tanti anni a fare questa traduzione e, una volta finita, ha perso il computer con tutto dentro e non aveva fatto una copia di backup (molto male!); ha ricostruito tutto, ma ne è uscito fuori molto provato!*
> 
> Saggi: storia, psicologia, sociologia.
> ...


da suicidio!  Dai, quando l'avrai finito, mi dirai se vale la pena di imbarcarmi in questa spedizione 

a me piace molto leggere di fisica e astrofisica (vabbè questo legato ai miei vecchi studi universitari), di filosofia, religione, psicologia, storia... 
Mi piacerebbe molto avvicinarmi alla poesia, figurati che son fermo a Baudelaire... beat generation, Bukowski. Insomma ignurant :smile: mi segno gli autori che mi hai scritto!


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> da suicidio!  *Dai, quando l'avrai finito, mi dirai se vale la pena di imbarcarmi in questa spedizione*
> 
> a me piace molto leggere di fisica e astrofisica (vabbè questo legato ai miei vecchi studi universitari), di filosofia, religione, psicologia, storia...
> Mi piacerebbe molto avvicinarmi alla poesia, figurati che son fermo a Baudelaire... beat generation, Bukowski. Insomma ignurant :smile: mi segno gli autori che mi hai scritto!


Volentieri, però conta che potrebbero volerci mesi... se non anni... 

Ti suggerisco anche Davide Rondoni e Milo De Angelis e un poeta greco contemporaneo, Nanos Valaoritis.
Lieta di contribuire al tuo avvicinamento alla poesia... :smile:


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Volentieri, però conta che potrebbero volerci mesi... se non anni...
> 
> Ti suggerisco anche Davide Rondoni e Milo De Angelis e un poeta greco contemporaneo, Nanos Valaoritis.
> Lieta di contribuire al tuo avvicinamento alla poesia... :smile:


ullallà un sacco di roba  approfitto e segno tutto


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ullallà un sacco di roba  approfitto e segno tutto


Adesso non avrai più tempo di stare sul forum se devi fare tutti 'sti "compiti"... :mrgreen:

Mi raccomando che poi t'interrogo!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Adesso non avrai più tempo di stare sul forum se devi fare tutti 'sti "compiti"... :mrgreen:
> 
> Mi raccomando che poi t'interrogo!


ahahahah ok prof  ma leggo veloce! Solo che ho prima da finire un po' di cose, non mischio mai... è come con l'alcool :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah ok prof  ma leggo veloce! Solo che ho prima da finire un po' di cose, non mischio mai... è come con l'alcool :singleeye:


Anche io leggo veloce e non mischio mai l'alcool... :smile:


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche io leggo veloce* e non mischio mai l'alcool*... :smile:


saggezza percepisco in te   (cit. Yoda)


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> saggezza percepisco in te   (cit. Yoda)


Che lo Sforzo sia con te! (cit. Mel Brooks)

Adoro Guerre Stellari, gli originali, non quella cavolata del prequel.
Ma adoro anche come Mel Brooks lo ha dissacrato in Balle Spaziali.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


mai concluso 
i vecchi e i giovani di pirandello
la coscienza di zeno di svevo (in realtà l'ho iniziato a 11 anni, ho letto 4 righe e l'ho chiuso, successivamente ho letto sia senilità che una vita, ma la zeno no, ce l'ho lì e non l'ho mai ripreso)
la caduta dell'impero romano d'occidente (non mi ricordo l'autore, ci voleva una laurea in storia per leggerlo)

libri che mi hanno veramente fatto schifo
stabat mater di tiziano scarpa (premio strega, orrendo, meno male che è corto)
acciaio di silvia avallone (c'hanno fatto pure il film, no comment)
io e te di niccolò ammaniti (pure qui c'hanno fatto il film)
il cimitero di praga di umberto eco (bisogna arrivare agli ultimi 4 o 5 capitoli per avere voglia di leggerlo)

in generale, in questo momento, c'è veramente un bassissimo livello, secondo me


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' piaciuto molto anche a me...


misery l'ho letto una volta sola, ma mi sono letta due volte insomnia, di king non mi è proprio piaciuto cujo, non ha senso  e neanche pet cemetery
il maestro e margherita io me lo sono letto due volte


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che lo Sforzo sia con te! (cit. Mel Brooks)
> 
> Adoro Guerre Stellari, gli originali, non quella cavolata del prequel.
> Ma adoro anche come Mel Brooks lo ha dissacrato in Balle Spaziali.


il prequel è orrendo, concordo... ma pur di far soldi... guarda Matrix, bell'idea e film ben realizzato, gli altri due schifezza totale.
Anche a me piace Mel Brooks, ma l'umorismo che preferisco è quello dei monty python... il senso della vita, brian di nazareth...


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mai concluso
> i vecchi e i giovani di pirandello
> la coscienza di zeno di svevo (in realtà l'ho iniziato a 11 anni, ho letto 4 righe e l'ho chiuso, successivamente ho letto sia senilità che una vita, ma la zeno no, ce l'ho lì e non l'ho mai ripreso)
> la caduta dell'impero romano d'occidente (non mi ricordo l'autore, ci voleva una laurea in storia per leggerlo)
> ...


Zeno non l'ho finito: tutte quelle pagine per dire "come sono fatto male", proprio non lo sopportavo.
Acciaio è tipo i Numeri primi, ma scritto un po' meglio.
Di Ammaniti è bello Io non ho paura
Neanche io ho finito il Cimitero

Diciamo che c'è un sacco di robetta mainstream, bisogna spulciarsi bene gli editori minori, quelli seri però, e non è facile.
Poi, ultimamente pare che tutti scrivono...



birba ha detto:


> misery l'ho letto una volta sola, ma mi sono letta due volte insomnia, di king non mi è proprio piaciuto cujo, non ha senso  e neanche pet cemetery
> il maestro e margherita io me lo sono letto due volte


Non sono mai riuscita a leggere King. Ho letto L'incendiaria perché era un "compito". E' oggettivamente bravo a scrivere, ma non mi piace di pancia.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il prequel è orrendo, concordo... ma pur di far soldi... guarda Matrix, bell'idea e film ben realizzato, gli altri due schifezza totale.
> Anche a me piace Mel Brooks, ma l'umorismo che preferisco è quello dei monty python... il senso della vita, brian di nazareth...


Senti, se continui così mi sembra di star parlando col mio fake maschile...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Senti, se continui così mi sembra di star parlando col mio fake maschile...


ahahahahahah bella :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Zeno non l'ho finito: tutte quelle pagine per dire "come sono fatto male", proprio non lo sopportavo.
> Acciaio è tipo i Numeri primi, ma scritto un po' meglio.
> Di Ammaniti è bello Io non ho paura
> Neanche io ho finito il Cimitero
> ...


io ero curiosa, me ne avevano parlato tanto e sono rimasta delusa, per questo non ho mai letto l'eleganza del riccio, troppa pubblicità, solitamente i libri troppo pubblicizzati non mi piacciono, di ammaniti ho letto solo io e te perchè era breve :rotfl:e mi ha messo un'angoscia terribile, tipo la mazzantini, non ce la posso fare, io leggo per rilassarmi, non per stare male
acciaio non mi è piaciuto, né come è scritto e neanche la storia, la trovo assurda, se fossi di piombino mi offenderei, una città di pedofili che sbava dietro a due bambine di 13 anni, non è credibile

io adoro king, ho letto tantissimi libri suoi e a parte quei due che mi hanno deluso tantissimi, gli altri solitamente mi piacciono, quanto adoro shining non è comprensibile, e anche insomnia e cose preziose
tutti mallopponi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

semmai leggit le ali dall libertà, quando ho scoperto che era di king non ci credevo


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> misery l'ho letto una volta sola, *ma mi sono letta due volte insomnia*, di king non mi è proprio piaciuto cujo, non ha senso  e neanche pet cemetery
> il maestro e margherita io me lo sono letto due volte


hai letto "Dolores Claiborne" di King? Stupendo. E' paradossale, ma per me lui da il meglio quando i suoi racconti non sono strettamente legati all'orrore.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> semmai leggit le ali dall libertà, quando ho scoperto che era di king non ci credevo


ecco, appunto!


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io ero curiosa, me ne avevano parlato tanto e sono rimasta delusa, per questo non ho mai letto l'eleganza del riccio, troppa pubblicità, solitamente i libri troppo pubblicizzati non mi piacciono, di ammaniti ho letto solo io e te perchè era breve :rotfl:e mi ha messo un'angoscia terribile, tipo la mazzantini, non ce la posso fare, io leggo per rilassarmi, non per stare male
> acciaio non mi è piaciuto, né come è scritto e neanche la storia, la trovo assurda, se fossi di piombino mi offenderei, una città di pedofili che sbava dietro a due bambine di 13 anni, non è credibile
> 
> io adoro king, ho letto tantissimi libri suoi e a parte quei due che mi hanno deluso tantissimi, gli altri solitamente mi piacciono, quanto adoro shining non è comprensibile, e anche insomnia e cose preziose
> tutti mallopponi :rotfl::rotfl:


Forse potrebbe piacerti Melania Mazzucco. Ti consiglio "La lunga attesa dell'angelo" e "Il bacio della medusa". Un po' più brevi ci sono "Un giorno perfetto", "Sei come sei" e "Limbo".


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> semmai leggit le ali dall libertà, quando ho scoperto che era di king non ci credevo


Il film mi è piaciuto molto. Non so se leggerei il libro dopo aver visto il film, in genere non mischio le due cose, nei due sensi di marcia.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai letto "Dolores Claiborne" di King? Stupendo. E' paradossale, ma per me lui da il meglio quando i suoi racconti non sono strettamente legati all'orrore.


 non l'ho letto, ma lo leggerò! a me era piaciuto molto anche uomini bassi in abito giallo, ci hanno fatto il film "Cuori in atlantide" una meraviglia


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il film mi è piaciuto molto. Non so se leggerei il libro dopo aver visto il film, in genere non mischio le due cose, nei due sensi di marcia.


ah beh, sono molto diversi, cambia pure il finale


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse potrebbe piacerti Melania Mazzucco. Ti consiglio "La lunga attesa dell'angelo" e "Il bacio della medusa". Un po' più brevi ci sono "Un giorno perfetto", "Sei come sei" e "Limbo".


non sei la prima che me la consiglia, prima o poi la leggerò


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il film mi è piaciuto molto. Non so se leggerei il libro dopo aver visto il film, in genere non mischio le due cose, nei due sensi di marcia.


anche "Stand by me" è un bellissimo film, tratto dalla raccolta di racconti lunghi  "Stagioni diverse", da dove hanno preso il racconto per girare "Le ali della libertà". 
è vero, di solito è meglio prima leggere il libro.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non l'ho letto, ma lo leggerò! a me era piaciuto molto anche uomini bassi in abito giallo, ci hanno fatto il film "Cuori in atlantide" una meraviglia


vedrai che ti piacerà :smile:
ma esiste davvero a carte il gioco "cuori" ?


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche "Stand by me" è un bellissimo film, tratto dalla raccolta di racconti lunghi  "Stagioni diverse", da dove hanno preso il racconto per girare "Le ali della libertà".
> è vero, di solito è meglio prima leggere il libro.


Per me no. Nel senso che è o l'uno o l'altro.
Poi, c'è stata qualche eccezione: Il signore degli anelli e Uomini che odiano le donne (quello svedese, però); "Il mondo secondo Garp" e "Le regole della casa del sidro", questo secondo il film mi ha delusa, come "La casa degli spiriti".

"Stand by me" sto per farlo vedere a Figlia...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me no. Nel senso che è o l'uno o l'altro.
> Poi, c'è stata qualche eccezione: Il signore degli anelli e Uomini che odiano le donne (quello svedese, però); "Il mondo secondo Garp" e "Le regole della casa del sidro", questo secondo il film mi ha delusa, come "La casa degli spiriti".
> 
> *"Stand by me" sto per farlo vedere a Figlia*...


bello per chi sta crescendo   mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo verso i 12 anni...
Hai visto "Lasciami entrare" di Tomas Alfredson?


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bello per chi sta crescendo   mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo verso i 12 anni...
> Hai visto "Lasciami entrare" di Tomas Alfredson?


Infatti credo che sia un buon film per lei, di formazione.

Non ho visto quello che tu citi, dici che dovrei?


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

ancora a parlare di King state? 

comunque king non si può leggere, a me non piace per niente :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti credo che sia un buon film per lei, di formazione.
> 
> Non ho visto quello che tu citi, dici che dovrei?


è un "horror" svedese, meraviglioso... dico di si :smile:
hanno fatto un remake americano da poco; blood story... decente, ma nettamente inferiore.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un "horror" svedese, meraviglioso... dico di si :smile:
> hanno fatto un remake americano da poco; blood story... decente, ma nettamente inferiore.


Horror? Mmmmh... sei sicuro? Io sono una personcina impressionabile...


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedrai che ti piacerà :smile:
> ma esiste davvero a carte il gioco "cuori" ?


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me no. Nel senso che è o l'uno o l'altro.
> Poi, c'è stata qualche eccezione: Il signore degli anelli e Uomini che odiano le donne (quello svedese, però); "Il mondo secondo Garp" e "Le regole della casa del sidro", questo secondo il film mi ha delusa, come "La casa degli spiriti".
> 
> "Stand by me" sto per farlo vedere a Figlia...


io mi sono rifiutata di vedere sia  la trilogia svedese che il film americano, larsson nel libro non fa che dire che blomqwist è un bell'uomo e c'hanno messo i due attori più brutti di sto mondo, io sono parecchio pignola su queste cose, come quando hanno fatto doriamn gray, che è praticamente un putto di giotto (biondo, riccio e con gli occhi azzurri), e ci hanno piazzato sto tizio moro e coi capelli lisci, o anche I pilastri della terra, ken follett spende quintali di inchiostro sui capelli riccioli di Aliena (personaggio antipatico come un mal di pancia) e loro ci piazzano l'attrice super liscia


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un "horror" svedese, meraviglioso... dico di si :smile:
> hanno fatto un remake americano da poco; blood story... decente, ma nettamente inferiore.


Giusto il virgolettato perchè di horror non si può certo parlare.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto il virgolettato perchè di horror non si può certo parlare.


Ok, grazie JB, lo vedrò allora...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me no. Nel senso che è o l'uno o l'altro.
> Poi, c'è stata qualche eccezione: Il signore degli anelli e Uomini che odiano le donne (quello svedese, però); "Il mondo secondo Garp" e "Le regole della casa del sidro", questo secondo il film mi ha delusa, come "La casa degli spiriti".
> 
> "Stand by me" sto per farlo vedere a Figlia...


 ricordo di un estate 
meraviglioso. li mi sono innamorata di river phoenix....
gran bel film


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto il virgolettato perchè di horror non si può certo parlare.


infatti... l'horror è solo una scusa per raccontare altre cose!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


>


nel romanzo i protagonisti impazzivano tutti per questo gioco di carte chiamato cuori...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


Il signore delle mosche, non pervenuto. A suo tempo, adorai gli altri due (e Bulgakov è un grande grandissimo sublime!). Personalmente, faccio fatica con la beat generation, la trovo di una banalità sconcertante, e pallosissimo Hemingway, ma in genere finisco qualsiasi libro inizi, pur (grazie al cielo raramente) a fatica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te la mando per mail...


ecco svelato il segreto di Lothar:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ha venduto perchè ha vinto lo Strega...
> 
> Non ho detto che è stato riscritto, ma che è stato allungato.
> 
> E, fidati, molti libri vengono ri-scritti... eccome...


Non è questione di fiducia, lo so . A me è piaciuto tanto.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di fiducia, lo so . A me è piaciuto tanto.


io non l'ho letto, ma ho una cugina che l'ha letto e che sostiene di aver riso tanto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco svelato il segreto di Lothar:mrgreen:


porc mi sono dimenticato di farlo...ma porc...

Ma finisce così...
Dopo di me potrai ricevere stalloni, tori, arieti, anatre sanbernardi.
Ti potrei ficcare nel retto rospi, pipistrelli, lucertole.
Potrai cacare arpeggi, se vuoi, accordati una cetra sull'ombelico.

Io ti chiavo Tania, in modo che tu resti chiaviata.
E se temi di farti chiavare in pubblico, io chiaverò in privato.
Ti strapperò un pelo dalla fica e lo appiccicherò al mento di Boris.
Ti morderò la clitoride e sputerò ficoni da due franchi...


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di fiducia, lo so . A me è piaciuto tanto.


Ciao MK ,
hai ragione, scusa è che quando si parla di libri io mi infervoro...
L'approccio alla lettura è estremamente soggettivo, come quello alla musica. Ognuno ha i suoi parametri.
Di quella storia, la ragazza (non ricordo il nome) è l'unico personaggio che mi è piaciuto...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2014)

Suggerisco (tra altri)...

La Gang del Pensiero di Tibor Fischer

Ovviamente tutto Terry Pratchett.... considerato uno scrittore di fantasy umoristici, è in realtà un filosofo molto ridanciano 

Il gabbiano Jonathan Livingston

La collina dei conigli

La mia famiglia e altri animali


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao MK ,
> hai ragione, scusa è che quando si parla di libri io mi infervoro...
> L'approccio alla lettura è estremamente soggettivo, come quello alla musica. Ognuno ha i suoi parametri.
> Di quella storia, la ragazza (non ricordo il nome) è l'unico personaggio che mi è piaciuto...


Ma certo che è soggettivo. Ci sono libri che ti restano nel cuore, altri che ti colpiscono in quel preciso momento e poi li dimentichi. A me hanno sempre salvato la vita. I libri la musica i film...


----------



## lolapal (5 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma certo che è soggettivo. Ci sono libri che ti restano nel cuore, altri che ti colpiscono in quel preciso momento e poi li dimentichi. *A me hanno sempre salvato la vita*. I libri la musica i film...


Idem. Soprattutto la poesia...


----------



## lolapal (5 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suggerisco (tra altri)...
> 
> La Gang del Pensiero di Tibor Fischer
> 
> ...


I primi due autori non li conosco. Il fantasy l'ho letto molto da ragazza, ora non mi attrae più. L'idea di un fantasy umoristico mi stuzzica la curiosità, però.

Il gabbiano non sono riuscita a finirlo.

Gli altri due che citi sono meravigliosi. Li ho letti in età completamente diverse, ma sono due libri che mi sono rimasti nel cuore.

Se non li hai letti ti consiglio: "Il mondo secondo Garp" di John Irving e "Voli" di Elena Gianini Belotti.
Poi, a te che piacciono le materie scientifiche, ti divertiresti motlo, se non lo conosci, con "Flatlandia" di Edwin Abbott Abbott.

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (5 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ricordo di un estate
> meraviglioso. li *mi sono innamorata di river phoenix*....
> gran bel film


:smile:
e le sanguisughe?


----------



## lolapal (5 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Il signore delle mosche, non pervenuto. A suo tempo, adorai gli altri due (e Bulgakov è un grande grandissimo sublime!). Personalmente, faccio fatica con la beat generation, la trovo di una banalità sconcertante, e pallosissimo Hemingway, ma in genere finisco qualsiasi libro inizi, pur (grazie al cielo raramente) a fatica.


Ciao Anna, bentornata! 

Hemingway? No grazie, ho smesso... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me no. Nel senso che è o l'uno o l'altro.
> Poi, c'è stata qualche eccezione: Il signore degli anelli e Uomini che odiano le donne (quello svedese, però); "Il mondo secondo Garp" e "Le regole della casa del sidro", questo secondo il film mi ha delusa, come "La casa degli spiriti".
> 
> "Stand by me" sto per farlo vedere a Figlia...


Il film su "La casa degli spiriti" ha deluso anche me, peccato perchè il libro l'ho letto non so quante volte...


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bello per chi sta crescendo   mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo verso i 12 anni...
> Hai visto "Lasciami entrare" di Tomas Alfredson?


Io l'ho visto e mi è piaciuto molto, curiosa quindi ho letto il libro che (come quasi sempre mi succede) mi è piaciuto ancora di più!


----------



## lolapal (5 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il film su "La casa degli spiriti" ha deluso anche me, peccato perchè il libro l'ho letto non so quante volte...


Il problema del film e' che salta una generazione rispetto alla romanzo e poi la Ryder non e' per niente credibile nel ruolo di Blanca.
:smile:

P.s.: volevo ringraziarti per questo 3d, mi piace un sacco!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il problema del film e' che salta una generazione rispetto alla romanzo e poi la Ryder non e' per niente credibile nel ruolo di Blanca.
> :smile:
> 
> P.s.: volevo ringraziarti per questo 3d, mi piace un sacco!!!


Vero, fa un salto e si perde molto...purtroppo gli attori che si scelgono quasi mai rispecchiano bene l'idea che ci facciamo del personaggio! Un libro del genere, proprio per tutto quello che tocca, non è facilmente trasportabile...però posso dire che forse è uno di quelli che ho letto più volte!
E quindi, a proposito del thread (e ti ringrazio!  ), possiamo fare un'integrazione parlando anche di quelli che non solo li abbiamo finiti, ma li abbiamo letti e riletti più volte!
O è meglio aprire un thread a parte?!


----------



## Nobody (5 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suggerisco (tra altri)...
> 
> La Gang del Pensiero di Tibor Fischer
> 
> ...


bellissimo!


----------



## Nobody (5 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho visto e mi è piaciuto molto, curiosa quindi ho letto il libro che (come quasi sempre mi succede) mi è piaciuto ancora di più!


non ho letto il romanzo... ma visto cos'è il film, dev'essere davvero grande!


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Io non riesco a finire La nuova Justine
Un'accozzaglia senza senso.


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ho letto il romanzo... ma visto cos'è il film, dev'essere davvero grande!


Ovviamente nel romanzo vengono approfonditi molto di più i personaggi...è più crudo del film e tocca svariati temi.
L'horror è usato solo per mettere su un livello fantastico la storia, ma il vero horror sappiamo bene tutti che è quello che viviamo ogni giorno.
Il film l'ho trovato di una delicatezza meravigliosa, il libro mi ha fatto più male, ma ovviamente se ti dovesse capitare leggilo!  
Ho letto che la sceneggiatura del film è stata curata proprio da Lindqvist stesso.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'Ulisse di Joyce.... :unhappy:
> 
> Uh, e anche Miller... il suo Tropico del Cancro è stato talmente ostico che dopo aver riletto le prime pagine una decina di volte, ho abbandonato....
> 
> Cmq, lasciare un libro a mezzo è un diritto dei lettori


Separate alla nascita!!! :rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il problema del film e' che salta una generazione rispetto alla romanzo e poi la Ryder non e' per niente credibile nel ruolo di Blanca.
> :smile:
> 
> P.s.: volevo ringraziarti per questo 3d, mi piace un sacco!!!


beh ma è come jane eyre di zeffirelli, manca mezzo libro! ricordo che avevo trovato il film molto noioso mentre il libro mi è piaciuto un sacco


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente nel romanzo vengono approfonditi molto di più i personaggi...è più crudo del film e tocca svariati temi.
> L'horror è usato solo per mettere su un livello fantastico la storia, ma il vero horror sappiamo bene tutti che è quello che viviamo ogni giorno.
> Il film l'ho trovato di una delicatezza meravigliosa, il libro mi ha fatto più male, ma ovviamente se ti dovesse capitare leggilo!
> Ho letto che la sceneggiatura del film è stata curata proprio da Lindqvist stesso.


io quel libro lo devo leggere, quando avrò un po' più di calma, mi rimetto a leggere, è un pezzo che non ho un libro tra le mani, sarà per questo che sto male?


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero, fa un salto e si perde molto...purtroppo gli attori che si scelgono quasi mai rispecchiano bene l'idea che ci facciamo del personaggio! Un libro del genere, proprio per tutto quello che tocca, non è facilmente trasportabile...però posso dire che forse è uno di quelli che ho letto più volte!
> E quindi, a proposito del thread (e ti ringrazio!  ), *possiamo fare un'integrazione parlando anche di quelli che non solo li abbiamo finiti, ma li abbiamo letti e riletti più volte!
> O è meglio aprire un thread a parte?*!


Non saprei dirti. :smile:
Decidi tu, per me che se ne parli bene o male, mi basta parlare di libri.


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti. :smile:
> Decidi tu, per me che se ne parli bene o male, mi basta parlare di libri.


Allora mi adopero! :up:
Credo sia meglio dividerli...


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suggerisco (tra altri)...
> 
> La Gang del Pensiero di Tibor Fischer
> 
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> bellissimo!


@Nobody: Copione!  

Però se non hai letto "La mia famiglia e altri animali" te lo consiglio caldamente...


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> @Nobody: Copione!
> 
> Però se non hai letto "La mia famiglia e altri animali" te lo consiglio caldamente...


Ok.. dell'autore ho letto "I cani della peste"... bello, ma non come la collina :smile:


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok.. dell'autore ho letto "I cani della peste"... bello, ma non come la collina :smile:


"La collina dei conigli" e "La mia famiglia e altri animali" sono due libri diversi tra loro.
Citati insieme solo perché erano nel post di Nau...
Però, la famiglia merita... te lo consiglio caldamente. 

Più o meno in argomento con il libro di Durrel (tra l'autobiografia romanzata e il romanzo di formazione), è "Le ceneri di Angela" di McCourt, un libro che si legge molto volentieri.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> "La collina dei conigli" e "La mia famiglia e altri animali" sono due libri diversi tra loro.
> Citati insieme solo perché erano nel post di Nau...
> *Però, la famiglia merita... te lo consiglio caldamente.*
> 
> Più o meno in argomento con il libro di Durrel (tra l'autobiografia romanzata e il romanzo di formazione), è "Le ceneri di Angela" di McCourt, un libro che si legge molto volentieri.


ok


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


Ok. Noi due comodini separati e ognuno si faccia i comodini suoi con i suoi libri sopra. 

Il Maestro e Margherita letto due volte.

Asimov, letto tutto, ma se dovessi parlare di fantascienza, citerei qualche altro autore.

Signore delle Mosche, non male.


----------



## Sole (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


Pure io! E dire che ho provato a leggerlo in un periodo della mia vita in cui divoravo ogni tipo di libro, classici soprattutto. Non ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> delitto e castigo, ammetto:singleeye:!


Delitto e castigo no, leggilo!


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> "La collina dei conigli" e "La mia famiglia e altri animali" sono due libri diversi tra loro.
> Citati insieme solo perché erano nel post di Nau...
> Però, la famiglia merita... te lo consiglio caldamente.
> 
> ...


Uh, l'avevo letto tempo fa, mi era piaciuto


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Noi due comodini separati e ognuno si faccia i comodini suoi con i suoi libri sopra.
> 
> Il Maestro e Margherita letto due volte.
> 
> ...


Sei il mio opposto!!! 
Oh, io mi sono impegnata, ma proprio non gliela fo!
E pensa che "Il Maestro e Margherita" lo avrò iniziato un 4/5 volte...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei il mio opposto!!!
> Oh, io mi sono impegnata, ma proprio non gliela fo!
> E pensa che "Il Maestro e Margherita" lo avrò iniziato un 4/5 volte...


Quando per qualche mese il lavoro mi portò a Kiev, la prima cosa che feci è stata quella di andare a visitare la casa dove visse e morì Bulgakov, ora adibita a museo, ovviamente, con tanto di statua del gatto Behemoth all'entrata 

Prova a leggerti Cuore di Cane, sempre di Bulgakov, è una novella corta molto gradevole.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando per qualche mese il lavoro mi portò a Kiev, la prima cosa che feci è stata quella di andare a visitare la casa dove visse e morì Bulgakov, ora adibita a museo, ovviamente, con tanto di statua del gatto Behemoth all'entrata
> 
> Prova a leggerti Cuore di Cane, sempre di Bulgakov, è una novella corta molto gradevole.


Ne ho sentito parlare...tengo buono il consiglio! 
Il mio unico problema è che quando ho un impatto del genere con un autore ho paura di affrontare altre sue opere...


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Delitto e castigo no, leggilo!



ma che ti ho fatto di male?:singleeye:

troppo angosciante e paranoico, non ce la facevo più!


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che ti ho fatto di male?:singleeye:
> 
> troppo angosciante e paranoico, non ce la facevo più!


E' che devi entrare nel clima e ambientarti. Devi andare avanti e resistere, poi penetri nella storia e rimani invischiata e alla fine non smetti più!


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E' che devi entrare nel clima e ambientarti. Devi andare avanti e resistere, poi penetri nella storia e rimani invischiata e alla fine non smetti più!



veramente, mi metteva l'ansia, 'sto poveretto nella stanzetta  gelida a rimuginare da mane a sera
avrei voluto dargli io il colpo di grazia, soffriva troppo


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente, mi metteva l'ansia, 'sto poveretto nella stanzetta  gelida a rimuginare da mane a sera
> avrei voluto dargli io il colpo di grazia, soffriva troppo


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Pure io! E dire che ho provato a leggerlo in un periodo della mia vita in cui divoravo ogni tipo di libro, classici soprattutto. Non ce l'ho fatta.





Nicka ha detto:


> Sei il mio opposto!!!
> Oh, io mi sono impegnata, ma proprio non gliela fo!
> E pensa che "Il Maestro e Margherita" lo avrò iniziato un 4/5 volte...


anatema, anatema! :confuso:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


Tre uomini in barca (per non parlar del cane)
Galilee (clive barker)


----------



## Innominata (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Noi due comodini separati e ognuno si faccia i comodini suoi con i suoi libri sopra.
> 
> Il Maestro e Margherita letto due volte.
> 
> ...


Di fantascienza ho letto solo "Il popolo dell'autunno" di Ray Bradbury.  Diceva di un tizio che quando arrivava sapeva di zucchero filato e di odore di polvere di giocattoli riposti in soffitta. Brividi.


----------



## Innominata (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si fa sempre un gran parlare di classici della letteratura, quei libri che sono capolavori a prescindere, quei libri che è obbligo morale leggere...e va bene, tutto fa cultura!
> 
> A volte però capita che ti metti e tenti di leggere quel libro, tu sai che è un capolavoro, che è un classico, che non puoi essere l'unica persona che non lo riesce a leggere, ma qualcosa ti blocca...non vai avanti!
> 
> ...


Io non rileggerei mai Cent'anni di solitudine. Si, lo so, ma proprio proprio no. Tutti i libri della Fallaci mi portavano sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. Mai riuscita a leggere più di cinque pagine di Ammanniti. E ancora fremo di ribrezzo al ricordo di una famosa biografia di Leonardo da Vinci, La Cattedrale della memoria


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anatema, anatema! :confuso:


Sono preoccupato  Abbiamo un libro in comune


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anatema, anatema! :confuso:


Eh lo so...ma non è colpa mia...io ci ho provato...
Prometto che ci riproverò prima o poi!


----------



## Innominata (15 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Di fantascienza ho letto solo "Il popolo dell'autunno" di Ray Bradbury.  Diceva di un tizio che quando arrivava sapeva di zucchero filato e di odore di polvere di giocattoli riposti in soffitta. Brividi.


Mi dicono che non e' fantascienza


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono preoccupato  Abbiamo un libro in comune


rimedieremo presto :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Tre uomini in barca (per non parlar del cane)*
> Galilee (clive barker)


fottuto capolavoro!:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fottuto capolavoro!:carneval:


mi mangio le mani ogni volta...eppure mi piaceva!! Ho provato più volte a ricominciarlo, arrivo a metà e, per un motivo o un altro, poi mi fermo. Alla fine ho rinunciato, è pure uno di quei volumi vecchissimi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> mi mangio le mani ogni volta...eppure mi piaceva!! Ho provato più volte a ricominciarlo, arrivo a metà e, per un motivo o un altro, poi mi fermo. Alla fine ho rinunciato, è pure uno di quei volumi vecchissimi...


io ho letto anche "tre uomini a zonzo".. loro tre in giro per la Germania, ma il cane era morto :smile:


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> io ho letto anche "tre uomini a zonzo".. loro tre in giro per la Germania, ma il cane era morto :smile:


Noooooo, poverino il cane!
Me lo devo segnare anche questo titolo...sperando non rimanda tra i non letti.


----------

